# HELP -Add a patio roof to existing roof



## Jeffrey442 (Apr 17, 2007)

Im Working in upstate NY on a Ranch style home. I'm looking to add a patio roof to the back of this house. The existing roof has a 5/12 pitch, Theres a 12" overhang and its just over 10' high. I would like to extend 16' out by 32' wide. I dont have enough height to carry the 5/12 pitch out to 16'. Theres a shingle roof on the house that I will be replacing with this new patio roof. What is the best way to tie into the existing roof.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

what material are you gonna use on the "addition"


on the roof.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

by the way the best way to tie into the roof would be to call a roofing contractor for his PROFESSIONAL ADVICE.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Go with an 'ell'. Run a ridge line to existing ridgeline. 2 valleys. Don't even think of a shed roof.


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

*i would tie in by...*

i would tie in by lowering the pitch on the addition to 2/12 or less depending on height you want to achieve.i would use a low slope roof product such as torch-on,rubber or t.p.o.iwould do the tie in by removing the bottom 6 or 7 courses of shingles bring your low slope roof product 18-24 inch up 5/12 roof pitch,replace 3 or 4 rows of shingles keeping your nails high and bond the bottom couple of rows with material compatible adhesive.arty:


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Are you asking how to tie the shingles together or the framing?

This should be brought in and valleyed out with the L shape mentioned. If not it will be trouble.


----------

